# Aussie in Dubai



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there,
I am after some advice or suggestions about meeting people in Dubai. A regular question I am sure!! So easy to answer I suppose yet so hard to get out and do!!I moved here about a month ago and I am yet to meet anyone of my age. I am a 20 year old female from Australia doing a bit of casual work in administration. I am really keen to know of any places that are worth heading to or activities that are worth checking out. I would like to know how others in my situation have managed! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, I'm sure Crazymazy will be along any minute now. 

They'll look after you, I'm sure.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes because I don't fit the age citeria, you'll have to wait for Crazymazy, boy genious


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

He probably has the hots for you too, Macca.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

flossie said:


> He probably has the hots for you too, Macca.


Who Crazymazy because of his fetish for older woman. Now whose being wicked


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy will organise......


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> He probably has the hots for you too, Macca.


She's too high maintenance...

...and I've only got eyes for you anyway 

Next night out will be the 9th, location TBC but (to the original poster) you will meet people of a similar age. Keep your eyes posted.

The other good thing about the group so far is the weirdos don't seem to like to come to the organised events and seem much more keen to target the single western females one-on-one - strange that


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Aww, shucks.


----------



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha Ha i honestly do not know what to think. I can't tell if I am getting straight answers or not! You all seem a bit fun  and crazy... I'm a little confused! More info... from anybody ??? You guys seem pretty out there and I am guessing I am right!


----------



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh and seeing as I'm a young female from Oz... I assume I must be on guard a little... I am sure there are weirdos who feed off this site...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lauren8 said:


> Oh and seeing as I'm a young female from Oz... I assume I must be on guard a little... I am sure there are weirdos who feed off this site...


Do you know I actually haven't met anyone in person yet, ( I'm too old to go out past my bedtime, but I've grown to love and respect all of the regulars, they are a great, friendly bunch who love to welcome new comers into the group. Have fun honey


----------



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

That's great to know that although you haven't met somebody you can still have a healthy relationship with them. It would be interesting if yo umet them all one day... Maybe you would feel as though you already know them.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sure you will have a blast with them! If I wasn't married, with children, I'd be right there with you. Enjoy your time with them, they seem very friendly. I'm sure Mazy is alot safer than he appears.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sure that is what happens Lauren. I've seen them come as newbies and strangers same as you and in no time they are the best of buds, you'll love them and fit in well. Just a word of caution from a fellow Aussie don't try and keep up with their drinking, just joking lol.x


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Safer than he appears check out the butter wouldn't melt in his mouth face, any mother would love him


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Laura, I think going out with this lot is actually a safe way to go. Lots of guys and girls who all seem to look out for each other. It reminds me of my times in London when I was up for doing STUPID things, but always in a safe group. (Oh god, I'm becoming my Nanna. Just made a 'when I was a girl' remark!!!)


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Safer than he appears check out the butter wouldn't melt in his mouth face, any mother would love him



Yes, if he can get over his fetish for older women and wait for another 10 years, my daughter can have him.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you ears burning, Crazymazy??


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Some lucky girl will snap him up before then. Hope his not reading this it will certainly go to his head


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

You two are funny!!! 

...and I am completely innocent 

For the original poster there is a facebook accompanying site where if you look at the bottom you can see some pictures or recent nights out.

Login | Facebook


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lauren8 said:


> Oh and seeing as I'm a young female from Oz... I assume I must be on guard a little... I am sure there are weirdos who feed off this site...


mmm.. well is good to be careful but I assure you that on the regular the nights out organized by Crazy here, you will be pretty safe (given that they allow you to go in bars as you are only 20, but hopefully they will let you into Barasti). Do a search about previous nights out and you will see that lots of people tag along and sometimes even comment that they had a good time and a few testify that we are not a bunch of weirdos, etc.

Or, alternatively, you can wait and see how many lonely weirdos start replying to this thread offering you to show you the city and walks in the beach etc. 

Izzy


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how long I've been on the site for but I haven't met anyone yet, not by choice but mostly because of my work / daily schedule  but i'm sure sooner or later I'll be meeting the folks here and why not... and if someone ends being out of place just put them in place it's that simple  so no need to get skuuuuuurd little Oz girl.... 

Be positive and void out the pessimism


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aussie are always weak and need to grow some bones haha.....

Everyone should always relax...

They look after you flossie?!?! we like to ram a few hundred tequila's down peoples necks, but if having fun is a crime, guilt as charged...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Aussie are always weak and need to grow some bones haha.....
> 
> Everyone should always relax...
> 
> They look after you flossie?!?! we like to ram a few hundred tequila's down peoples necks, but if having fun is a crime, guilt as charged...


See it is EXACTLY like when i was a girl. Except, in the end, I was actually banned from Tequila. It all began in fun but ended in tears. (Not mine!!)


----------



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

I may be young but I am not dumb  And who said Aussie's were weak? probably a bit lazy maybe, but I don't know about weak And being 20 I don't know how strict the drinking law is here. i am yet to try it out. Are there many other Aussies here???


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry maybe bad experience, we have a ton of weak aussies at work lol....
erm, most palces you can just walk in, I guess depends on the type of group your with or people.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Lauren8 said:


> And being 20 I don't know how strict the drinking law is here. i am yet to try it out.


Dont' drink and walk!  

Legally, you're not old enough to drink as you need to be 21  but don't you worry Oz girl - I won't squeal on you, you're secret safe here!

-Joey


----------



## Lauren8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok thanks heaps. I am relieved now  And yeah I suppose there are some weak ones out there, you just gotta stamp it out of them. A kick in the butt never hurt anyone. And hey, if I break the law they will probably throw me in jail for 3 months like they did to that couple on the beach!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

depends if your planning on doing that on the beech!

seriously this place is fine, some nice friendly people all up for a laugh, there are people out on a thursday and a friday night and also saturday lunch time so pick one, go out, have fun, get drunk and enjoy yourself....
meet some nice girlies (my wifes a lovely en!) she is 27. Then be nice coffee and text buddies hahaha.....
before you know it you will have heap of friends and a nice social life.
p.s just make sure when you walk into a bar you meet someone outside and walk in with select people so your not ID...


----------



## sweetheart_barbie24 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hello*

Hey Lauren,

Im Caterina 22yo from perth Australia. I've been here for the last month visiting my family, on the way home from europe (i was living there for 18months). Although family time is great i am also wanting to meet and hang out with people my own age. 

I belong to Couchsurfing dubai and although people are lovely and helpful i have just been contacted by guys so far, so it would be nice to meet up with some girls. Shopping is just so much different with your dad. The get together that crazyman suggested sounds great and i would love to be notified. However, lauren if you would like to just meet up for coffee and have a chat let me know. aussies always seem to bond easily.

Cheers,

Cat





Lauren8 said:


> Hi there,
> I am after some advice or suggestions about meeting people in Dubai. A regular question I am sure!! So easy to answer I suppose yet so hard to get out and do!!I moved here about a month ago and I am yet to meet anyone of my age. I am a 20 year old female from Australia doing a bit of casual work in administration. I am really keen to know of any places that are worth heading to or activities that are worth checking out. I would like to know how others in my situation have managed! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

the crazyman haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> the crazyman haha


And it doesn't stop there Stevio!  yous all lucky I'm at the gym now burning some calories and pushing weight 

-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lauren8 said:


> Ok thanks heaps. I am relieved now  And yeah I suppose there are some weak ones out there, you just gotta stamp it out of them. A kick in the butt never hurt anyone. And hey, if I break the law they will probably throw me in jail for 3 months like they did to that couple on the beach!


Hey never ac cept guilt I think he has us confused with Kiwi's, there are plenty of Aussie's over here and I live on margaritas. Soft,phooey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> And it doesn't stop there Stevio!  yous all lucky I'm at the gym now burning some calories and pushing weight
> 
> -Joey


No yr not yr pushing keys on the keyboard, fitess fingers in the east


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Go to a Church build up your faith and make some nice friends over there. aprt from that you could do some sports in the evening and go for a swim. There are some nice places for all these things. But here you need to be very independant. Don't go on spending so much cause you'll end up in Debts. Don't get any Credits Cards and personal loans other than a Car loan if you must. Good Luck!!!

Jeev






Lauren8 said:


> Hi there,
> I am after some advice or suggestions about meeting people in Dubai. A regular question I am sure!! So easy to answer I suppose yet so hard to get out and do!!I moved here about a month ago and I am yet to meet anyone of my age. I am a 20 year old female from Australia doing a bit of casual work in administration. I am really keen to know of any places that are worth heading to or activities that are worth checking out. I would like to know how others in my situation have managed! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks


----------



## dubai-guy (Jan 7, 2009)

Suffering from a hangover I have spent more time looking at forums than working today, it is actually a little addictive so i have decided to join up.

I'm also from Sydney, Australia. I'm 25 and have been in Dubai for about 4 months. I have not tried hard enough to expand my circle of friends outside of the office and want to start now. 

Is the event that was mentioned earlier available for all members or are invitations required? From memory it is on 09/01/09? I will not be in Dubai on that weekend but I would like to come along to the next one.

Cheers


----------



## dubai-guy (Jan 7, 2009)

I almost forgot.

Welcome to Dubai Lauren.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubai-guy said:


> Is the event that was mentioned earlier available for all members or are invitations required? From memory it is on 09/01/09? I will not be in Dubai on that weekend but I would like to come along to the next one.
> 
> Cheers


Hi and welcome,

Yes it's open to EVERYONE!!!!! 

Don't worry if you can't make it this weekend, there'll be one next weekend and the next weekend and the next weekend... 

...until they run out of beer or I get deported


----------



## aaiezz (Apr 13, 2009)

lol, well looks like we got dubai covered, any thing worth the time in abu dhabi... i flew in here on saturday and i hate being a hermit.... surely there's something outthere that wont 1) get me in trouble form the locals and 2) still be fun for a sydney boy


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

aaiezz said:


> lol, well looks like we got dubai covered, any thing worth the time in abu dhabi... i flew in here on saturday and i hate being a hermit.... surely there's something outthere that wont 1) get me in trouble form the locals and 2) still be fun for a sydney boy


Sorry missed yr post last night I was having too much trouble with my internet to boyher. How long ru going to be in Abu Dhabi for


----------



## aaiezz (Apr 13, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Sorry missed yr post last night I was having too much trouble with my internet to boyher. How long ru going to be in Abu Dhabi for


i'll be here for another two months i reckon, my parents live and work here so flew in to spend some time with them... but being stuck at home all day while everyone's out working isnt the most exciting thing to do..


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Hello!!*

Hi guys,

How does this all work?? I'm orginally from Sydney and am feeling deprived of meeting like minded Aussies in this city! Am 28 yo girl and still discovering Dubai..though it's getting tough when most of your friends lose their jobs (that little thing called credit crunch/financial crisis....) and leave to go back home. Want to expand my cirlce of friends again!!  Can anybody help?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

sydxbchk06 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How does this all work?? I'm orginally from Sydney and am feeling deprived of meeting like minded Aussies in this city! Am 28 yo girl and still discovering Dubai..though it's getting tough when most of your friends lose their jobs (that little thing called credit crunch/financial crisis....) and leave to go back home. Want to expand my cirlce of friends again!!  Can anybody help?


Sure we can there is a lot of like minded Aussie's here, sorry I don't fit the age criteria but I'm young at heart is all I can say and like the "chick" in the previous post it gets loney at home while others are working. Can't you 2 PM and get together. Unlike other nationalities I think Aussie's kick it off real well with each other no matter age or differences arange to meet somewhere for a few drinks, or do the weekend things with those who post the weekend outings you will enjoy their company I'm sure. PM me if you want any more info or help at all there's no need to be lonely plenty willing to be friends over here


----------



## aaiezz (Apr 13, 2009)

i reckon the aussie legends bar would be a good place to start in dubai??


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

oh sorry ""chick" in the previous thread" don't know about that but take my advice from the previous posts, and I left you a visitor msg you'll be loaded with friends and drinking buddies in no time and continue posting till you get 5 so you can PM and receive PMs, Private Messaging


----------



## aaiezz (Apr 13, 2009)

lol cheers dude


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

1 more lol and you've got 5 come on don't be shy


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Where is this 'Aussie Legends' bar?? 

I've just arrived from good old Brissie a month ago and am living in Burj Dubai area, so if anyone around there fancies a beer one night the Double Decker bar is just a short walk and has happy hour till 8 every work day


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

So that would mean an early start. And where the hell have you been all these months


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> So that would mean an early start. And where the hell have you been all these months


Nothing wrong with an early start, especially for the older ones like myself.... Been a bit quiet last few months, was travelling for a while and then finally had the move over here and all that that entails..... but back now and should be a bit more involved from now on


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

that's good I'm a bit quiet on the forum myself first time for long time couldn't let fellow aussie's flounder over here, so the advice. Maybe take you up on the drinking hole one day although my local it wont be.


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey! I've been outta the loop...no internet, its a killer!!.


Aussie Phil: Double Deckers is good fun, but being in Burj Dubai area (i assume it's old town??) Have you tried Nezeaussi bar? Its part of the Al Manzil hotel..


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

sydxbchk06 said:


> Hey! I've been outta the loop...no internet, its a killer!!.
> 
> 
> Aussie Phil: Double Deckers is good fun, but being in Burj Dubai area (i assume it's old town??) Have you tried Nezeaussi bar? Its part of the Al Manzil hotel..


No internet is like being dead and buried to the outside world hated it myself and when my laptop let me down and needed to go home to be fixed was the nail in my coffin. But that was months ago all's good now.
Sounds like we're due for an all Aussie drinkfest soon, count me in when you do, just a couple at the local on the way home. I could use some occa isms if anyone is interested in educating me


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

aint that the truth! It's a nightmare.

Now tell me, where is your local watering hole?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think there is one at Mirdif oh sorry that would be my villa, me, myself and I for company. I can travel for good company, and I love Qd's at Diera Creek, and you newbie?


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

haha

im on SZR but i tend to venture to Double Deckers/Nezeaussi/Barasti/Bidi Bondi (i really look like an alco dont i!). But I dont know of this QD's you speak of.....could be a goer!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you want to go and don't mind being seen out with someone who prob looks like yr mother I'd love to accompany you. You'll find the group go there often so next time they are we'll tag along, they are a terrific bunch, from the forum, poms nearly all of them but don't hold that against them. Who do you go out with now


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

sydxbchk06 said:


> Hey! I've been outta the loop...no internet, its a killer!!.
> 
> 
> Aussie Phil: Double Deckers is good fun, but being in Burj Dubai area (i assume it's old town??) Have you tried Nezeaussi bar? Its part of the Al Manzil hotel..


Not tried this one, but am happy to find it and join you there for a cold one or three after work one night, you too Macca and any others who want to come along Just let us all know when it's on and I will be there....


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> If you want to go and don't mind being seen out with someone who prob looks like yr mother I'd love to accompany you. You'll find the group go there often so next time they are we'll tag along, they are a terrific bunch, from the forum, poms nearly all of them but don't hold that against them. Who do you go out with now


Count me in for this one too


----------



## dubaileads (Apr 28, 2009)

*hi*

Check out Plastik in Radison SAS at Dubai Internet City.....

Hey Lauren,

Im Caterina 22yo from perth Australia. I've been here for the last month visiting my family, on the way home from europe (i was living there for 18months). Although family time is great i am also wanting to meet and hang out with people my own age. 

I belong to Couchsurfing dubai and although people are lovely and helpful i have just been contacted by guys so far, so it would be nice to meet up with some girls. Shopping is just so much different with your dad. The get together that crazyman suggested sounds great and i would love to be notified. However, lauren if you would like to just meet up for coffee and have a chat let me know. aussies always seem to bond easily.

Cheers,

Cat[/QUOTE]


----------

